# Eyedrops



## Redstrike (Sep 7, 2011)

Has anyone used these for their torts/turtles (see link below)? I'm curious given the recent eye issues that came up with one of my new hatchlings. I welcome your input!

http://www.petstore.com/Eye_Drops_for_Reptiles-RPHCEY-ct.html


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm pretty sure its just saline solution. You can buy it cheaper at the pharmacy in the contact lens department. They also sell one that is supposed to contain vitamin a. I have used it before, but other things work better (saline solution, baby food soaks, bird vitamin water soaks)


----------



## dmmj (Sep 7, 2011)

this is from flukers own press release 
Eye Disease is a common finding in captive reptiles. Affected animals may develop swollen eyelids, ocular discharge, and may have impaired vision. Bacterial infections are a common finding in these cases.

Fluker Laboratories' Reptile Eye Rinse is a nonirritating solution that has antimicrobial properties. This product may be used to irrigate affected eyes and eliminate certain microbes.

they do not list any ingredients.


----------



## j156ghs (Sep 8, 2011)

Redstrike said:


> Has anyone used these for their torts/turtles (see link below)? I'm curious given the recent eye issues that came up with one of my new hatchlings. I welcome your input!
> 
> http://www.petstore.com/Eye_Drops_for_Reptiles-RPHCEY-ct.html



I've been using *Turtle Eye Drops *by Nature Zone for a couple years. Seems to work well as a preventive treatment every 2-3 weeks and once when an aquatic turtle had some eye inflammation. Ingredients listed are water and benzyl ammonium chloride.


----------

